# Scary on the cheap!!!!



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

great idea but would love to see pics


----------



## Fangoria (Oct 26, 2008)

Sorry about no pictures, my computer is close to death!


----------



## Frankenfrog (Oct 19, 2010)

Love the idea. Some of my favorite props/decorations were also done because of a last minute inspiration.


----------



## guitaristssweetheart (Oct 26, 2010)

We have been talking about boarding up the windows of our home in order to make it appear abandoned. I work for a newspaper company and all our shipments come on these pallets so it should be pretty easy to get my hands on a couple. Now I just have to figure out what to do with the garage! Thanks for the how to!


----------



## Hallomarine (Aug 21, 2010)

Fangoria said:


> Sorry about no pictures, my computer is close to death!


Cool - Make a prop out of it!


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

I board up my windows using old fence boards, stain them w/ some oil and glue moss onto them. Put an arm hanging out connected to a wiper motor lol attach an old mask behind it w/ red led eyes stappled onto a shirt so it looks like a zombie is trying to break free and get you.


----------

